# Madcatz PC Controller



## HRoark (Aug 12, 2004)

Installed a new madcatz controller to a Dell 3000 PC. OS is Win XP home. None of the functions (buttons) seem to work in the game. Tried to calibrate in control panel hardware options and the game itself. Still no luck. The game she is playing is Rayman 3. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I do computers but not any gaming so I am not the most help either...LOL The controller came with no install disk so PNP with USB interface.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Since you didn't get it with the orignal installation disk it would seem you don't have proper drivers for it either go here http://www.madcatz.com/MadCatz/product_drivers.jsp and get the driver for your controler


----------



## HRoark (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for your post and suggestion. I had already checked the website for that and it does not show a driver there for this model (PC Con) hand held type. The only model on their site for a PC. They also have no documentation to speak of with the controller or on the site. I tried to install it through control panel and Win XP finds the Manufacturer on step 1, but step 2 identifying the type of controller is where I am not sure. Tried 6 button, I may go back and try 4 button. I also wrote the sites web support to see what I hear back.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa I checked there website to no documentation or anything unless they havea universal driver for there gamepads which doesn't seem to be the case i tried searching for a driver with no luck. Best chance is to ask Madcat for support. It could be the game if you didn't set it up. Post back when you get a reply from the company.


----------



## HRoark (Aug 12, 2004)

I know its been a while so I thought I would at least post the progress or lack of! I have not heard a thing from them. Some support dept! We went out a day or so after that and bought a Saitek and it works just fine as did the previous Logitech ones. Guess the lesson here is, go with a brand that supplies an install disk with the exact drivers as opposed to a company that depends on windows to have them. Not to mention one that actually has support!


----------

